# How?  More than 1 pic in 1 post....?



## towhead (Jul 26, 2007)

How do you get more than one picture into one post?  Like this:

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/Privy-Pt%25-2/m-118093/tm.htm 

 Thanks


----------



## morbious_fod (Jul 26, 2007)

good question I have been wondering that one as well.


----------



## capsoda (Jul 26, 2007)

You have to use one of those picture site photo storage things or you can morph them with your paint program. I would advise the later because as Roger stated this site is for perpetuity. those others are for money and may not be there tomorrow and when they go so do your pictures from this site.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jul 26, 2007)

Some sites are free,but your right if thay go so do your pix,its just as easy to reply to your post,also I save all pix of digs on a burnt disk, you will never loose them.Rick


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 27, 2007)

DSL, Cable and I  think AOL all give you 10MB anyway. I use what they give me.


----------



## towhead (Jul 27, 2007)

Joe , Warren Rick and Eric:  Thanks for your responses!


----------

